# Sanding: which grit do you consume the quickest?



## FWBGBS (May 14, 2016)

Whether it's turning or flatwork I tend to favor 320.
What say you??

I understand conventional wisdom states one should spend even time between grits, 
and "no more scratchy = no more sandy". But, the Siren's song of Miss 320 calls to me.
Even when sanding to my high end of the spectrum at 1000 (I'm a wood snob; no acrylics) I generally hit the 320 mark just a little longer than the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2016)

I rarely get up to 320 unless I'm sanding out a finish for recoat.... I burn up more 150 and 180 than anything else, so I guess that's my favorite...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

I'm close to Barry, 120 and 150 are what I go through the most of. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

I usually go no further then 180/220 but probably burn up more 80/100 because of the Big leaf maple I get needs sanded a bunch to get existing sanding mark
s/chipout smoothed out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2016)

I use a bunch of 180....but but I do like the 320. It seems to make it feel smoother when I use it before moving on to the other grits...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 14, 2016)

320 is the one I pay attention to the most. After that the scratches just scream at you... 

I probably use 120 to 180 the most.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 14, 2016)

I go through the coarse grits smoothing out drum shells after the router jig. 35, 50, 60 grits.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2016)

I usually start at 120 and stop at 320 or 400. Some species/projects I go to 600 and rarely past 1000. I go through 150 faster than anything. I use my Bosch 1250 DEVS 6 hole 6" sander for 95% of my projects and use Rhino discs on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2016)

Guess I run through more of the courser grits, as I tend to slacken up in the higher grits -- I'm no expert, but seems like the finer grits don't take as long to do their job. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 14, 2016)

I pretty much only use 320, sometimes 220.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 14, 2016)

600 put I do pens. LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (May 15, 2016)

Thank you much gentlemen.

I had this discussion with my father, he does not turn, who doesn't go above 220.
As a furniture builder he also falls in line that 150/180 are his go to grits.
He builds with either Cherry or figured Walnut almost exclusively (Poplar if it's to be painted).
So, I came here to get a larger sample size that would hopefully favor my answer (he-he).

* For those interested I'll be posting a few sheets in the *Member Donations & Auctions *section later today.
Though I don't post much I do check in frequently to absorb the tremendous amount of WWing knowledge the members offer.
I truly appreciate this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 22, 2016)

220 fer this woodturner!


----------

